# Hilfe mit dem tool



## Pyrokmane (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi hab mal ne frage hab mir das blasc tool gezogen und es werden auch an dauernt daten übertragen aber mein charr taucht nicht in der datenbank auf eurer homepage angezeigt. was mach ich falsch


----------



## Regnor (29. Dezember 2005)

Pyrokmane schrieb:
			
		

> Hi hab mal ne frage hab mir das blasc tool gezogen und es werden auch an dauernt daten übertragen aber mein charr taucht nicht in der datenbank auf eurer homepage angezeigt. was mach ich falsch
> [post="106806"][/post]​



moin, also ich find dich in der datenbank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

»http://www.blasc.de/?c=30422«

nach den Abgleich der Daten kann es bis zu 10 Minuten dauern bis den Charakter angezeigt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (4. Januar 2006)

bei mir das gleich prob ich versuche schon die ganze seit aber finde meinen nicht
(Deleo) ist schon länger als 10min
der macht datenaustausch 61%100% fertig lol also dauert nicht länger als 1sec für 500 daten


----------



## Regnor (4. Januar 2006)

Deleo schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir das gleich prob ich versuche schon die ganze seit aber finde meinen nicht
> (Deleo) ist schon länger als 10min
> der macht datenaustausch 61%100% fertig lol also dauert nicht länger als 1sec für 500 daten
> [post="107202"][/post]​



Hoi Deleo.. kannst du mal nachschauen ob in deinem BLASC Verzeichnis eine Debug.txt liegt. Wenn ja, dann schicke diese bitte an Regnor@blasc.de ich schau mir das Problem dann mal an.

EDIT:
Es besteht zur Zeit ein kleines Problem mit einem serverseitigem Script. Daher kann es zur zeit länger dauern bis euer Charakter angezeigt wird. Wir arbeiten mit hochdruck an einer Lösung. Also ein klein wenig Geduld noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Da isser, hing also mit den Problemen gestern zusammen. Jetzt sollte es ohe Probleme klappen.

http://www.blasc.de/?c=36141


----------

